# Blue Goose mount pic!



## Rick Acker

Taken in the spring up by D.L. Just finished for a customer of mine!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Very Nice - Rick!


----------



## Springer

I like. Is that base pretty heavy or is the mount pretty tippy? seems like a small base for that big bird.
Is the base wood?


----------



## Rick Acker

Very heavy base...Solid walnut! Could support a swan...Okay that's a stretch!


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy

Great Job.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Looks really nice!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## Dak

Sweet


----------



## Matt Jones

Nice bird Rick! :beer:


----------

